# newbie question about JL 2 12w6v2



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

I picked up 2 12w6v2 4ohm and a rf1500.1 bdcp amp to go with them. The box is sealed and wired in parrellel to 1 ohm. I know a little about setup, but not sure if I should just bridge the amp and keep those subs the way they are. 

On a side not the box is home made and a bit ghetto so if anyone can suggest a good box for them that would be great. I have a yukon so I don't mind if it's a little large. I just want it to sound as good as it can.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Description of T1500-1BDCP:

The T1500-1BDCP is the newest and best series of amplifiers from Rockford Fosgate. These amps will be the #1 series of high-end amplifiers this year. These were made to compete with the best amplifiers such as the JL Audio slash series. Similarly to the JL Audio amps, the new Power seris from Rockford will deliver similar power at 1 to 4 ohms. 



> # New Rockford Fosgate T1500-1bdCP 1000W RMS Constant Power Amplifier
> 
> # RMS Power at 4 ohms: 1000 Watts RMS
> # RMS Power at 2 ohms: 1500 Watts RMS
> ...





LGHT_ said:


> I picked up 2 12w6v2 4ohm and a rf1500.1 bdcp amp to go with them. The box is sealed and wired in parallel to 1 ohm.
> 
> I know a little about setup, but not sure if I should just bridge the amp , I just want it to sound as good as it can.


JL Audio - Car Audio Systems

JL Audio - Car Audio Systems

how to wire em ^^^^ [ If you use series for each separate sub , then connect both subs together in a parallel configuration - final impedance equals 1 ohm { very hard on amplifier and electrical system of vehicle }.

JL Audio 12W6v2 Subwoofers - Car Audio Subwoofers

sub specifications ^^^^


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

CHEVY COLORADO 04-10 DUAL 12" ENCLOSURE SEALED SUB BOX - eBay (item 260709874390 end time Jan-17-11 16:27:00 PST)

dual 12" sub enclosure [ black ] , with connection terminals on outside of enclosure { in the center of it }, one for each subwoofer !


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

Oliver thanks for the post. I did read up on the wiring, but the box is used and I wasn't sure if I should rewire it or not. Currently it show 1ohm. The previous owner had 2 500 watt amps 1 for each sub so I think he was trying to get as much power out of the amps as possible. My biggest questions is do I need to run at 1 ohm since my amp is a lot bigger? I don't think I need to push the amp that much since it has a little bit more power. Like you said runnign at 1 ohm really is taxing and I i'm not sure if my more powerful amp would be overkill at 1 ohm or not. Looking at the sub chart I will be putting the subs in the red zone at 1 ohm and I don't know if that's going to cause problems or not. It's been a long time since the early 90's when I had a couple of vegas and a coustic amp and man the equipment has changed so much is mind boggling.

Ohh I think I explained my box needs wrong. I have an SUV with a lot of open space so I don't mind getting a big box. I read about the pros / cons of sealed / ported and I think I want to do a large sealed, but just wanted some additional feedback. The box I have now looks a lot like the standard sealed box, but the one I was considering is on the fatboxusa website and is the 12" DUAL W6 SUBWOOFER/SUB ENCLOSURE/BOX JL AUDIO 12W6V2. I would post pics and links, but I don't have enough post yet.


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

Rebuild the box. These subs sound best sealed. Don't run them at 1 ohm!!!! Run them at 2 ohms on separate channels. You will get a cleaner sound and better bass drops.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

jester said:


> Rebuild the box. These subs sound best sealed. Don't run them at 1 ohm!!!! Run them at 2 ohms on separate channels. You will get a cleaner sound and better bass drops.


I wouldn't say that. I preferred them bandpassed over sealed and infinite baffle they sounded amazing.


----------



## KyleMDunn (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree that running them at 1 ohm is not the best choice, even to try and squeeze another 500 watts from the amp. Each sub would only see an increase of 250 watts - to me it's not worth running at 1 ohm.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have two of these now... I am only using one in a down firing vented box replacing the center console in a Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab. It sounds amazing and plenty of bass. I am also running it off of a Zapco DC 1100.1 and tuned @ 38Hz

I tried a sealed enclosure too but found it sounds best (to me) vented in my truck. I think the vehicle type and your bass preference will determine the type of enclosure that will sound the best for you.


----------

